# Eveready Masterlite



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum and wanted to share with you my first collectable flashlight that I've had for several years. It is an Eveready Masterlight in an Art Deco style. 
If anyone has information about it, or where I could go to find out more, I'd appreciate it.

Here is a link to a photo of it:


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm not sure that I got the image link inserted correctly, so I hope it still works. Nothing like messing up your first posting to a new group!
Thanks.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi maritime!
Welcome aboard! Masterlites are so cool! These are pretty sophisticated flashlights. There was major engineering that went into these units! You've just got to get Bill Utley's book "Flashlights with Rarity & Value Guide" to learn more. This book is chock full of the early history of battery-operated lights in general and the history of Eveready from the 1890s to 2000. It's got 5 pages with photos and ads of the Masterlite series alone. 
I have a 3-D cell version and there was also a 2-D version. Eveready also made a "Table Model" Masterlite that uses 2 C cells. You can find these on eBay quite regularly for anywhere from about $15 to $30. The "tubular" style goes for about $40 and up depending on condition. 
You can contact Bill Utley direct to buy his book. His address is [email protected] . 
Kirk


----------

